# Triton Routers



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Can anyone give me some information on the Triton routers? I see in the Sommerfeld's catalog the two Triton routers they offer(2.25 hp & 3.25 hp) are the same price. I cannot see a big difference between the two. Why would someone buy the 2.25hp when he could buy the 3.25 for the same price? I am looking for a new router for my Sommerfeld router table and think the 3.25 is the one I need (of the two).

Also, I have a chance to get a used Porter Cable 7539 couple of years old in excellent condition for the same price as the Tritons. Any suggestions on which of the three routers would be the best way to go?

thanks,
Doug


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug ( BlueGoose)

I like Porter Cable alot but I think I would go with the 3 1/4 Triton....for the new table...because it's only 200.oo bucks for a brand new one... plus if you don't like it sommerfeld with take it back for 90 days...it's almost try it b/4 you pay for it..almost.


================


==========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Doug, I have the Triton 2 1/4 on my table and it is an excellent machine, but if you can get the 3 1/4 for the same money...GO FOR IT!


----------



## sf_basilix (Jan 20, 2008)

I just took a quick glance at the website and noticed that they are both the same price, but the 2.25 hp model also comes with a "7 piece template guide kit, a complete 1/2 & 1/4" collet set and a full featured fence with circle cutting option", whereas the 3.25 version does not.

I haven't dug much deeper, but you also might want to find out what amperage it draws to achieve 3.25 horsepower. If this still runs 120V and not 220V, its probably got to draw at least or close to 15Amps. Keep that in mind when running this unit. Some outlets cannot draw 15Amps completely because they share the line with something else and will trip over extended or heavy usage.

If that is the case, I would assume that this should probably be a dedicated line to operate a 120V at this high a HP, but don't take my word for it, I'm just guessing. I very well could be wrong... it's happened before!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The smaller model can be height adjusted from above the table so this must be weighed against the extra power of the larger model, whichever model you choose, in my usual humble opinion, I think you have made the right choice in brands. If you dig into my past threads you will find my impressions when I first tested my new 3.25 Triton.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Pros. and Cons. on both models of the Triton,,,But if you don't have the HP you can't use it when you need it ,,,to get over changing the bit from the top side a offset wrench will take care of that one quick..a 14.oo dollar item...not to bad of a price to pay to have one more horse power when you need it..for the BIG panel bits etc.
as for the edge guide for the router when was the last time you used one,then for the brass guides should fit in the drop in base plate in the router table...if not you can make a quick one like I did by using one from a Portel Cable base plate to fit your new table...(CMT table top ) or make one to fit the Oak-Park type brass guides in about 10 mins or less..

Power,,,I have 5ea. 3 1/4hp routers and I have only poped the breaker one time.
As you know all the wall outlets are setup on a 20amp. breaker the norm,the only time the routers will pull the 15amp. will be at startup and under full load,,that maybe why they made most with a soft start mode,,,most shops are loaded up with plugs going to the wall outlets but you are only use one tool at a time the norm...if you have a vac.system setup to come on when the router comes on like I do you can always hold it back just a bit until the router is up and running and again it's a start up load thing...
I use a remote control unit to hold the Vac. back just a bit ..


But this is just my 2 cents 

=======


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I thought the 3.25 lift could be adjusted from above the table like the 2.25 but the above table handle did not come with the 3.25 router, had to be bought separately. I'm glad to know this before I bought the router. I'm like BJ, hate not to get the 3.25 but I do want the above table adjustment also. Guess I'll think on it for a little while longer.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're post suggests that an accessory can be purchased for the 3.25 to adjust height from above, my understanding is that it cannot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Once you do this you will have the best of both worlds..

http://www.routertechnologies.com/fitpage.htm
http://www.routertechnologies.com/routerraizer.htm
http://www.routertechnologies.com/triton.htm


http://www.amazon.com/Router-Raizer-RZ200-Precise-Adjuster/dp/qid/B000069IK6
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=6396&TabSelect=Details

=============


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

> I haven't dug much deeper, but you also might want to find out what amperage it draws to achieve 3.25 horsepower. If this still runs 120V and not 220V, its probably got to draw at least or close to 15Amps. Keep that in mind when running this unit. Some outlets cannot draw 15Amps completely because they share the line with something else and will trip over extended or heavy usage.


I'm from Manila and our sockets are configured at 220V, I would like to know if this router runs at 110 or 220 volts... or if they have a 220V model?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Triton router*

Doug
From my past experience the Triton router was initially designed for use in the router table and this is great. From someone who uses template guides on a regular basis the Triton was not a suitable router for me. No Template guides (When it was first introduced) and I was unable to use a set of Skis. The template guides introduced were produced in Imperial measurement (though that may suit you it was not convenient to us here in Australia) The largest diameter was not sufficient as it restricted the size of the largest cutter that can be used.
Great for the router table but not so good for use in the plunge mode (my humble opinion)
Tom


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Doug,
When I bought my table router (BOSCH 1619 EVS, 3 1/4 hp with spindle lock) I went for the power. As I don't enclose my tables I have no problem with bit changes or height adjustments from under the table. Once you get used to it, it becomes second nature. My BOSCH is mounted in a Veritas table (1/4" steel top)(Lee Valley) and because it's only 1/4" I can actually change the smaller diameter bits from the top of the table. This is just my long way of saying "go for the hoarse power."


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

timber715 said:


> I'm from Manila and our sockets are configured at 220V, I would like to know if this router runs at 110 or 220 volts... or if they have a 220V model?


Both Triton routers are designed in Australia and are available in 115V or 230V versions. Model designation letters change according to intended destination. The big one is TRA001 for Australia (230V), TRC001 for Canada and US (110V). Smaller one is MOF001 in Aus, but I'm not sure of the Canadian/US designation.

That said, they are nearly twice the price in Oz to US.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Talking of horsepower, I was looking for something a little more powerful and came up with this www dot screwfix dot com/prods/95675/Power-Tools/Routers-Planers/Erbauer-ERB210C-2100W-Router;jsessionid=2V5DRJPNH5HFACSTHZPCFFQ.
Does anyone know anything about Erbauer or recognise it by another brand name please?

Are there any obvious shortcomings? I'm thinking of using it in a Triton router table.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry about the dot business but I get a message saying I can't post URLs until I;ve made 10 posts!

I'm only up to 4 so far!

That 2100w router is selling for UKP69 btw, which is why I'm looking twice at it. I've a Macallister for hand use but it isn't as powerful.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## johncs (Oct 14, 2008)

timber715 said:


> I'm from Manila and our sockets are configured at 220V, I would like to know if this router runs at 110 or 220 volts... or if they have a 220V model?


triton.com.au/product.php?id=27
triton.com.au/product.php?id=28
230 - 240V ~ 50Hz

If you can buy one locally, do so. Otherwise, enquire via the above website. An Australian one should be fine, depending on your local power sockets. Triton should know.

Crazee!You are only allowed to post URLs once you have at least 10 posts.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While the 10 post requirement gives new members headaches it has completely stopped the spam bots, and nobody likes them or their trash messages. If you can not find at least 10 postings to comment on send me a PM and I will assist you.


----------



## johncs (Oct 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> While the 10 post requirement gives new members headaches it has completely stopped the spam bots, and nobody likes them or their trash messages. If you can not find at least 10 postings to comment on send me a PM and I will assist you.


Thanks for the offer, but manual intervention doesn't scale well.

I've got the ten now.

I'm on some other forums using the same software, didn't have the problem there and I've not seen spam posts either.

Surely this isn't the right way to handle the problem. I've been on a lot of mailing lists, on them one gets a confirmation message and is expected to respond to it to become enrolled. Seems to me the same technique would work well for these forums too: Jeff subscribes with the email address [email protected], email goes to jeff (and, incidentally, testing the address) instructing Jeff how to login. Can all be done in a few seconds, certainly less than a minute in normal circumstances.

For the current technique, ten sounds like a "finger in the air" decision, not a number arrived at by reason or testing. Two might work as well, maybe even one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Out of every 100 new members, I doubt that more than one or two complain about the slight inconvenience, preferring to abide by the forum rules in the knowledge that they have joined the finest, most knowledgeable, most friendly forum on the web.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

"We are family, we are family" (song to the tune by Sly Stone in the 1970's)

sb


----------



## johncs (Oct 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Out of every 100 new members, I doubt that more than one or two complain about the slight inconvenience, preferring to abide by the forum rules in the knowledge that they have joined the finest, most knowledgeable, most friendly forum on the web.


Harry, I'm sure you have many years' experience in woodworking and are well able to distinguish between something that looks okay, and something that's well crafted. Probably, you can do it with better skill than all but one or two out of every 100 people who go looking at furniture and other wooden goods.

I've many years experience in computers, and one of the things I've given much thought to is defeating spammers. I still get spam to some (but not all email addresses, I have some that are almost perfectly protected from spam).

I'm sure the ten-post rule is effective in preventing people from spamming the website - hang on, not I'm not. Spam doesn't have to include an URL, and I discovered that if I turn off " Automatically parse links in text" -see "additional options." below that my post is allowed (I also removed the protocol part).

The facts that Mark disallows posting URLs, and that there is little/no spam in the list does not mean the first leads to the other.

Even if the rule is the reason there's little spam, why ten? Why not 100? If ten is enough, how about five?

In reading through forum posts, I've seen others had the same problem. It might be there's a few more than your one or two, Harry, or it might just be that I've been sensitised by a rule that I think is flawed.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

For every customer who actually tells the waiter there was a problem with the meal, there are probably 20 more who told him it was fine and just didn't return.

I found 10 posts inhibiting. Surely 5 would be just as effective? When a URL is so often relevant to a response, it discourages responding for newbies.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

I will blame it on Bill gates  Anyone that has been an ADMIN for a site will understand me 

There are many things that can go wrong with PHP,SHTML,HTML,CGI its all a pain in the rear end lol...

We move on, as the Admins or Admin  will sort it sooner or later.

by the way I HATE BOTS !!!!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I was quietly following this thread with some interest but, now, I'm wondering why this has suddenly went way off topic? 


I'll go back to quietly nudgin Harry for another wonderful turning.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

This is about the Triton Router???? I was looking for information about my next router purchase..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

George, most of the answers you require are early on this thread, however, in my opinion the Triton router is one of the very best for table use but again, in my experience, it is amongst the worst for hand held plunge routing. Somewhere amongst my threads is a "review" I did after putting my Triton 001 through it's paces. I now have it permanently in my router table where it performs superbly.


----------



## johncs (Oct 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> George, most of the answers you require are early on this thread, however, in my opinion the Triton router is one of the very best for table use but again, in my experience, it is amongst the worst for hand held plunge routing. Somewhere amongst my threads is a "review" I did after putting my Triton 001 through it's paces. I now have it permanently in my router table where it performs superbly.


I don't suppose George will be shopping there soon, but Australians here will be pleased to know that after a hiatus, Triton kit is again being sold by Bunnings.

I was in the local store yesterday and saw both the Triton routers on display, the one I have and the one I don't. The one I don't sure is a monster!.

I've not done enough routing to have an educated opinion, nor with enough different routers to be able to compare. However

1 lot of reviewers agree with Harrysin that the (big) Triton is the best in a table.
2 Some think it's fine hand-held. Certainly, I find the mof001 (the small one) fine. 
3. They're both variable speed and they're both soft-start. The equivalent Makita to the TRA001 is almost twice the price (in Australia). I might buy one, but not before I find I'm quite good at this woodwork and that my tools are holding me back.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, good tools maketh the craftsman, so said Harry, circa. 2008!

Good to hear that Bunnings are back with Triton


----------



## -MIKE- (Nov 3, 2008)

To keep it on topic....
I appreciate the info abouit Triton routers, as I'm in the market. 

To keep it off topic..... 
I, too, find the 10 post thing a little inhibitive, when as another poster wrote, 5 would do the job.


----------



## RJACO3485 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Doug, I have recently gotten a Triton 2.25 and find it to be very well designed and quality built. It also has the advantage of being adjusted above the table with out a lift!

RJACO3485


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Let's stay on topic. The 10 post rule is not changing. Triton routers are worth discussing, and we have seen super pricing on them in the States.


----------



## joeboxer (Sep 16, 2008)

Pricing on them up here in the great white north is so ridiculous that I had to return my ultra heavy 3.25hp noname and purchase the Triton 2.25hp for $170 cad. What is that now? $20 US?


----------



## RJACO3485 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Triton routers*

I have a 2.25 Triton and I love it. I use it on a table and find that the above table access is a real convenience. the alternate options are pretty expensive. The 2.25 has all the horses I need.

Ron


----------

